# VGA no display!?



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello guys, Hope you all will be doing well. I bought a pc on a tight budget 2 days ago. It is:
AMD RYZEN 3 2200G
ASUS TUFF GAMING A520M PLUS WI-FI Motherboard
ADATA XPG Z1 8GB 2400Mhz 1 stick ram
EVGA 500w PSU

And a regular Cooler Master casing. The thing is i have 2 lcd monitors. 1 is my main which i use with dp port and 2nd one is old with VGA and DVI port. Dp port works fine but VGA doesn't give me any display and my lcd shows no signal. My VGA cable is brand new and when I tried to find anything related to that in bios i found nothing. I tried connecting VGA to other monitor but still doesn't work. But in windows 10 display settings it shows that a monitor is connected in vga port but I only see no signal on my LCD. Idk what has happened or what am I doing wrong. Please help me I can't find anything on internet.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 23, 2021)

I assume this is with integrated GPU you don't have GPU in PCIe socket?
If that's the case you probably have some option in your bios to turn on option for multiple monitors I assume that if your DP is plugged in it will automatically become primary....


----------



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Oct 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> I assume this is with integrated GPU you don't have GPU in PCIe socket?
> If that's the case you probably have some option in your bios to turn on option for multiple monitors I assume that if your DP is plugged in it will automatically become primary....


I don't have external gpu and about the option in bios I found 1 with similar name it was IGPU or PCIE slot and there were option for multi monitors saying it is available for IGPU not pcie.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 23, 2021)

NAM3ofVIOLATION said:


> I don't have external gpu and about the option in bios I found 1 with similar name it was IGPU or PCIE slot and there were option for multi monitors saying it is available for IGPU not pcie.


Sure....that's the option I meant turn that on for the IGPU and then see what happens.....after that you should be able to managed your monitors from display settings in windows.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Idk how much this applies but your board manual states 5000, 4000-G and 3000 Desktop CPUs, says nothing about 3000 G. You may want to do a Websearch for your specs or reach out to asus tech support.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 23, 2021)

Yup, that A520 board dose not support the 2200/3200G CPUs. You either have to get another motherboard or another CPU from the list bellow





						TUF GAMING A520M-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




					www.asus.com


----------



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Oct 24, 2021)

If it doesn't support 2nd and 3rd gen graphics processors then why does the motherboard has display ports? Without a integrated graphics cpu will it be useless or will it still show the display?



Zyll Goliat said:


> Sure....that's the option I meant turn that on for the IGPU and then see what happens.....after that you should be able to managed your monitors from display settings in windows.....


I tried doing all of these steps but nothing works with VGA...



droopyRO said:


> Yup, that A520 board dose not support the 2200/3200G CPUs. You either have to get another motherboard or another CPU from the list bellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cpu I bought was attached to another Gigabyte B350 motherboard but I wanted a new and better one. Shopkeeper told me that both Ryzen 3 2200G and Gigabyte motherboard came as a package.



droopyRO said:


> Yup, that A520 board dose not support the 2200/3200G CPUs. You either have to get another motherboard or another CPU from the list bellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I asked shopkeeper about the supporting list and they told me that it supports up to 5th gen so I thought it is better instead of Gigabyte B350m.

And kindly also tell me that does this affect my cpu in any way the way it is now? Because I tried playing games and all of them work fine without any crash, stuttering or lag. I saved for a long time to even get this setup.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

NAM3ofVIOLATION said:


> If it doesn't support 2nd and 3rd gen graphics processors then why does the motherboard has display ports? Without a integrated graphics cpu will it be useless or will it still show the display?
> 
> 
> I tried doing all of these steps but nothing works with VGA...
> ...


Ok well contact Asus for a definite answer before the return policy expires, not all shops are informed let alone have integrity.

So get to it, chop chop


----------



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Oct 24, 2021)

TUF GAMING A520M-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




					www.asus.com
				





eidairaman1 said:


> Ok well contact Asus for a definite answer before the return policy expires, not all shops are informed let alone have integrity.
> 
> So get to it, chop chop


When I saw here they also say VGA drivers? Is it mean that I have to do different VGA drivers for VGA port to work?

When you go there click drivers and tools option and there they have given VGA drivers. Specially named it "VGA"?

And why is that whopping 580MB?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

NAM3ofVIOLATION said:


> TUF GAMING A520M-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...
> ...


Probably because it is a full GPU/APU driver.

You can try them, but  as I said before, contact Asus technical support to get a definitive answer.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 24, 2021)

NAM3ofVIOLATION said:


> If it doesn't support 2nd and 3rd gen graphics processors then why does the motherboard has display ports?


Did you bother to click that link ? 
There are 4xxxG and 5xxxG processors supported. Just not the one you have. Put a 5600G or 5700G on it and it will work, simple as that. Or keept that 2200G and get a B450 board.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> Did you bother to click that link ?
> There are 4xxxG and 5xxxG processors supported. Just not the one you have. Put a 5600G or 5700G on it and it will work, simple as that. Or keept that 2200G and get a B450 board.


Lets see if he does what is suggested above


----------



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes I did already


droopyRO said:


> Did you bother to click that link ?
> There are 4xxxG and 5xxxG processors supported. Just not the one you have. Put a 5600G or 5700G on it and it will work, simple as that. Or keept that 2200G and get a B450 board.


And I never reply unless I try all the advices and tips given to me.


----------

